# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Llojet e Unix

## LOGIC

Pershendetje!
Jam duke dashtur qe te kaloj ne linux nga windows. 
Ku mund ta shkarkoj nje live cd te linux? 
Qka dallojne te gjitha keto lloje te linux GNU Linux / UBUNTU?
Cilin me preferoni te filloje?
Dhe a me pengon nese mund ta instaloj kur direktorin C e kam ndare ne dy pjese C & D tash ne C kam win xp e ne D a mund ta instaloj Linux?
Shkurt po dua te di me shume per kete sistem dhe te bej prova.
Kaq pata, gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Emri i sakte per pershkrimin e sistemeve operative te bazuara ne linux eshte GNU Linux. Gnu Linux nuk eshte unix (i cili poashtu ekziston ne disa varianta) por berthama (kernel) eshte i ngjajshem me ate te unix. Vetem kernel nuk mjafton per ta shnderuar kompjuterin ne makine te perdorshme per shumicen e perdoruesve, psh gcc (grupi i perpiluesve, kompajlerave) eshte pjese e gnu), X serveri gjithashtu nuk eshte pjese e kernel-it, etj. Ne boten e GNU Linux ekziston nocioni i distribucioneve. Kjo per arsye se per shkak te numrit te madh te software-it te ofruar dhe numrit te madh te mundesive te ndryshme te konfigurimit krijohen casje te ndryshme te cilat cojne tek grupimet ne distribucione. Emrat me te njohur jane: Red Hat, Suse, Debian, etj. Tek GNU Linux distribucionet ekzistojne versionet e lira (te komunitetit) dhe komerciale. Psh nga Red Hat, Red Hat Enterprise Workstation 5 eshte komerciale ndersa Fedora eshte e komunitetit, nga Novell, SLED 10 eshte komercial ndersa OpenSuse eshte e komunitetit. Nje ndarje e metutjeshme eshte ne baze te "desktop manager", disa distribucione e perfshijne vetem nje manager prandaj edhe emrat si
Kubuntu (bazuar ne KDE), Ubuntu (bazuar ne Gnome). Prej te gjitha distribucioneve personalisht e preferoj Fedora-en pasi vie "fully loaded" dhe nuk kam nevoj te zbresi shum gjera nga interneti (mund te perdori Gnome, KDE, XFCE, si server, workstation apo desktop). 

Sa i perket instalimit, do te nevojitet nje pjese e zbrazet e hard diskut, e pa alokuar. Dtth nese e ke si particion ne windows (d :buzeqeshje:  ajo pjese eshte e alokuar dhe windows e shfrytezon. Pra te duhet nje pjese e diskut i cili eshte i pa alokuar per windows. Te kisha keshilluar te lexosh neper faqe te internetit se cili distribucion e perkrah me se miri hardware-in qe e ke ti dhe shfrytezoje LiveCD per nje kohe me te gjate para se ta instalosh, ne menyre qe te njihesh me gnu linux me mire

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ke do te rekomandonit per nje fillestar ne UNIx?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ubuntu ose SLED 10

----------


## Nessus

> Ke do te rekomandonit per nje fillestar ne UNIx?


Për fillestar ne UNIX : Pc-Bsd apo Desktop Bsd
Për fillestar ne Linux : Ubuntu apo Suse

----------


## dizajn_21

> Ke do te rekomandonit per nje fillestar ne UNIx?


per ty si fillestar te ksiha rekomandue me marr nje CD qe thirret knoppix  osht live CD  e fut ne PC edhe e bootirat me startue prej CD-s edhe hin punon pa problem ne fund kur te dojsh me dal pos e hjek CD edhe e restart PC edhe kthehet ne gjendje normale  
deri sa te mesohesh puno me knoppix 5.1
e pas andej mundesh me zgjedh tanaj  :buzeqeshje:  suse , debian , ubuntu ,  ka edhe tjer shum te mir  po per ty si fillestar live CD knoppix 5.1

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Nje live cd do ishte tamam fare per mua , se nuk dua te ndryshoj bootimin.
Por na jep dhe ndonje adrese qe ta shkarkojme!

----------


## altiX

> Nje live cd do ishte tamam fare per mua , se nuk dua te ndryshoj bootimin.


*KNOPPIX-in* mund ta shkarkosh prej këtu!

AlbtuX

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Faleminderit!
Linku punon , 700 mb.
Je i sigurte qe eshte live?

----------


## altiX

> Je i sigurte qe eshte live?


Po! Shiko këtu!
Mund ta shkarkosh edhe DVD-->këtu!(KNOPPIX_V5.1.0DVD-2006-12-30-EN.iso  )
Knoppix është e paraparë kryesisht si Live CD apo DVD... porse kjo mundet edhe në pllakën e përhershme(Harddisc) të instalohet!(këtu një version më i vjetër)

----------

